# New to cichlids and need help Identifying...



## trickste913 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am new to cichlids and just bought a 75 gallon tank and the people who gave me the tank gave me 11 cichlids. They told me they were peacocks and flamebacks, but I am not sure which ones are what. They are a couple inches long and have a little color in them but I didn't know if people would be able to identify them without being adults yet. 
image_2 by ajschopp4, on Flickr
#1^^^^

image_1 by ajschopp4, on Flickr
#2^^^^

image (2) by ajschopp4, on Flickr
#3^^^^

photo by ajschopp4, on Flickr
#4^^^^

image(1) by ajschopp4, on Flickr
#5^^^^

image by ajschopp4, on Flickr
#6^^^^


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

the first, third, and fifth (male) is a non Malawi "Haplochromis" type, don't know for sure. 
There is a Victorian Hap called a "Flameback", so compare, I don't know if they are that or not. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1548

the others are Aulonocara "Peacocks" of unknown type, or even if they are a pure type. The fourth pic has a possible male.

Only males will color up


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

The name "flameback" is given to many Victorians as a common name when no identification is known.

Maybe very hard to get an accurate Id on em because of the confusion, lots of hybrids about.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Its an outragous guess on my part (young plus hybrids plus soo many sooo similar) but there is I think a chance maybe just maybe _Astatotilapia aeneocolor_ sometimes called Flameback.
but for sure do not take that as a firm Id.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Silly of me to even try at this stage might be anything readly. Nice if turned out to be _Xystichromis_ sp. "kyoga flameback" :wink:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> Silly of me to even try at this stage might be anything readly. Nice if turned out to be _Xystichromis_ sp. "kyoga flameback" :wink:


I am unsure what the above male is but my male X. sp. "kyoga flameback" showed much more color that the above male even when young. But I know Vics are notorious for coloring down under certain circumstances...but I still think not.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

cichlid-gal said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> > Silly of me to even try at this stage might be anything readly. Nice if turned out to be _Xystichromis_ sp. "kyoga flameback" :wink:
> ...


True and looking at the mouths they are not all the same. One uncoloured (?female) has a clear underbite and the slightly coloured one a clear overbite. So unless hybrid unlikely to be the same species.


----------

